# How often do u resurface your rotors?



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids?*

So, how often should we resurface. i was taught after every break change, some people do it ever other change, but how often do u guyes do it? thanks.
And 2nd question is, how often do u reflush fluid?


_Modified by dpak4eva at 7:45 AM 1-24-2004_


----------



## sjoback (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (dpak4eva)*

never. I either leave em, or just buy new ones.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (sjoback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjoback* »_never. I either leave em, or just buy new ones.

Yeah rite! anybody else?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids? (dpak4eva)*

It depends on the cost of the discs, on a VW the discs are cheap enough that it's not worth resurfacing. Discs can last many pad changes without needing to resurface or replace.


----------



## Evilclown (Mar 12, 2001)

If I were the type to resurface, I'd do it at every pad change, and here's why. When you put fresh pads on, they take a little time to bed in, or transfer some material onto the surface of the rotor. If you're rubbing new pads against old rotor surface that's already been through this once, the new pads aren't going to be as efficient. Granted, this happens on a scale too small to really be noticeable on the street, but over time it can glaze the pads and rotors prematurely.
But, since I'm not the resurfacing type, I just replace the rotors at every pad change.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (Evilclown)*

Resurface the rotors as needed. If you can see grooves or feel them with your fingernail you may want to do it. Usually, you will take off such a minute amount of material that you would never notice on the street or elsewhere... Pads will take some time to bed in properly every time, but the smoother the surface, the longer it will take.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (QuickGLX)*

Thanks for your info guyes. what about reflushing the brake fluid?? any comments on that?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (dpak4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpak4eva* »_ what about reflushing the brake fluid?? any comments on that?

Every 2 years.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubs)*

oh 2 years huh? sounds reasonable... any other opinions?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: (dpak4eva)*

It's not an opinion, it's the recommended change interval given by vw and every other car manufacturer, it's also an item to tick in the service book at 2 yearly intervals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubs)*

I dunno.. I've got 85k on my original brakes. I've always heard that VW rotors are too thin to be resurfaced though.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_It's not an opinion, it's the recommended change interval given by vw and every other car manufacturer, it's also an item to tick in the service book at 2 yearly intervals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ahh i see. Thanks !


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (dpak4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpak4eva* »_Yeah rite! anybody else?

Same here. In my previous cars, I never had one long enough to need brake replacement. This Passat, however, I've always been upgrading, so it's always rotor + pad. A lot of do-it-yourself hobbyists and tuners do this, just replace it, rather than pay to refurbish.

_Quote, originally posted by *dpak4eva* »_oh 2 years huh? sounds reasonable... any other opinions? 

Yeah, I'd do it annually if in a climate commonly near dewpoint, cold or warm weather.
(mmm, [email protected], I have developed a "thing" for garlic-stuffed olives, frik!)


_Modified by jhillyer at 9:54 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (FroOch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FroOch* »_ I've always heard that VW rotors are too thin to be resurfaced though.

Just measure them and find out, the wear specs are in the Bentley.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Just measure them and find out, the wear specs are in the Bentley.

wish i had a Bentley just lyin around like all of you cool people..








im sure it can be resurfaced once or twice at least...?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (dpak4eva)*


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (dpak4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpak4eva* »_
Yeah rite! anybody else?

Me too. Most rotors are too thin to turn even once without going below minimum spec. They're cheap. Replace rotors and pads together.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Me too. Most rotors are too thin to turn even once without going below minimum spec. They're cheap. Replace rotors and pads together.

i see.. sounds like a plan..


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Most rotors are too thin to turn even once without going below minimum spec. They're cheap. Replace rotors and pads together.

That's a lie. Chances are extremely excellent they are still usable. 
Exceptions might include:
-excessive runout that couldn't be corrected within discard specs.
-using the rotors for the third go around
-rotor has hot spots that cannot be cut smoothly
-heat cracks=trash
New rotors are not that cheap either. New 11.3" rotors are about $80 plus shipping. Turning rotors might cost $20 plus tax, unless you are paying for a shop for a full brake job(in which case the rotors will be alot more than $80!). There's just something about throwing away good parts that pisses me off. 
BTW, you will find the minimum thickness stamped on most rotors somewhere, if you can still read it.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_
There's just something about throwing away good parts that pisses me off. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You guys moan at us garages for wasting your money (when we don't) but you waste your own money through sheer ignorance. Look into correctly assessing the parts don't just throw on new ones every-time something happens.
The min thickness is on the edge, check a new disc to find out what it is.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_
That's a lie.

Nope. A lot depends upon pads and driving environment. My rotors were too thin to turn after one set of Ferodo Fast road pads.
BTW ... I am NOT a liar















Edit: IIRC, the minimum thickness is 22mm. Be aware that going right to the limit _may_ make your rotors more susceptible to warping - either through incorrect/inconsistent lug bolt torque, or rapid cooling of hot rotors.


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 7:03 PM 1-27-2004_


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
the minimum thickness is 22mm. 
_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 7:03 PM 1-27-2004_

soo, its 22mm on mk4 cars? i see. can anyone confirm this? coz i dont have a bently.. just want ot make Sure, know wut i mean...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (dpak4eva)*

Check with the dealer/parts vendor/whoever is going to resurface your rotors .... the 22mm is for the 11.3" front rotors used on MKIII/B3/B4/Corrado VR6 models.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

No need to resurface rotors. Just change the pads, let the pads wear a bit to fit the rotor surface.


----------



## alexb75 (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids? (dpak4eva)*

Just do it when it's needed (warped, uneven surface), also maybe when you change pads. A good mechanic can tell you if the rotors need machining when changing pads. In my own case, on my first set, they didn't need machining, but then I machined them after 10K on new pads since my steering wheel was shaking under braking.


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids? (alexb75)*

With every brake job; the pads won't wear properly if you don't.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids? (Scrampa1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrampa1.8T* »_With every brake job; the pads won't wear properly if you don't.

That is WRONG completely WRONG, if that was even slightly right that must mean the pads that were in were wearing uneven, i guess you suggest changing the disc 5 times to every pad change just so they wear even, oh well i guess you just proved my earlier post right. 
Money must just come easy to some people.




_Modified by Vdubs at 8:30 AM 2-2-2004_


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (genxguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *genxguy* »_No need to resurface rotors. Just change the pads, let the pads wear a bit to fit the rotor surface.


----------



## Scrampa1.8T (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids? (Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubs* »_
That is WRONG completely WRONG, if that was even slightly right that must mean the pads that were in were wearing uneven, i guess you suggest changing the disc 5 times to every pad change just so they wear even, oh well i guess you just proved my earlier post right. 
Money must just come easy to some people.
_Modified by Vdubs at 8:30 AM 2-2-2004_

I'd like to see you tell that to the instructor I had for brakes (I go to an automotive tech school) who's been working on cars for 39 years!








Oh yeah, if you take your car somewhere to get the brakes done it should be standard procedure to turn the rotors. Most reputable places do this to cover their asses.


_Modified by Scrampa1.8T at 12:54 PM 2-2-2004_


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? and reflush fluids? (Scrampa1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrampa1.8T* »_
I'd like to see you tell that to the instructor I had for brakes (I go to an automotive tech school) who's been working on cars for 39 years!










Yea ok, get him on, bet you misheard him, what you think you heard doesn't count for a qualified answer, i am qualified to answer thanks very much, but don't forget, i don't care what you do with your car, i gave the advice i would to one of my customers as i have done for many many years, but then i don't rip my customers off either.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_ the 22mm is for the 11.3" front rotors used on MKIII/B3/B4/Corrado VR6 models.

All Corrados, early A3 vr6 cars, and I think up to the B4 passats (could be wrong on them) use 11.0" rotors.







The 11.3's are thicker by a few mm, I *think*. 2mm, perhaps...could be wrong. 
FWIW, I'm with the "replace them" camp. Its certainly possible to resurface and reuse, but, FOR ME, there's not enough reason to do so. New rotors are cheap, I don't trust anyone's work that I'm not watching, brake change intervals are few and far between, I BEAT on my rotors so I'd rather not tempt fate with long term fatigue, all the rotors I've used come pretty close to the wear limit by the time I'm done with them, and less material will lead to hotter brakes and a better chance of warpage. 
I'd rather spend a little extra money up front to have the peace of mind that my brakes have the smallest chance of problems cropping up.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (bxr140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxr140* »_I BEAT on my rotors so I'd rather not tempt fate with long term fatigue, all the rotors I've used come pretty close to the wear limit by the time I'm done with them, and less material will lead to hotter brakes and a better chance of warpage. 
I'd rather spend a little extra money up front to have the peace of mind that my brakes have the smallest chance of problems cropping up. 

What he said








FWIW, the B4 GLX uses 11.3" rotors.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (f1forkvr6)*

I also abuse my brakes constantly, but I would rather save the $100 bux and chance some warped rotors. Worst thing that could happen is I'd have to get new ones. I have had my 11" rotors glowing bright orange _several _times with no problems what so ever. Course I have a key to the shop so that changes my point of view drastically......


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_I also abuse my brakes constantly, but I would rather save the $100 bux and chance some warped rotors. Worst thing that could happen is I'd have to get new ones.

Actually, if you truly "abuse" your brakes, the worst thing that can happen is that a rotor will crack. Glowing bright orange heat cycles will eventually cause your rotors to become increasingly less flexible, and more prone to heat stresses. Remote chance, yes ... but do you really want to lose a rotor because you decided to turn it once or twice - after abusing them until they glowed bright orange?
Quick question -- what pads are you using that allow you to heat up your rotors that much, yet be gentle enough to allow for more than one set of pads before you reach min rotor thickness? The only reason I ask is that I've gotten to min rotor thickness one only one set of Ferodos. My current set of Porterfields (R4S) seem to be a bit kinder to the rotors, but I've only used half of the pad material on them to date.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (QuickGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickGLX* »_ I would rather save the $100 bux and chance some warped rotors. .

I dunno, my rotors don't look too great when I'm done with them. They see repeated extreme heat cycles (many times all four rotors have been BRIGHT orange in the DAYTIME) and in addition to any damage I *can't* see, they're damn near the wear limit anyway. Its not worth the $20+ gamble to resurface and reuse when I might have to spend the $100 ANYWAY to get new rotors, plus the potential for effing up the new set of pads, *plus* the extra 2 hours that I don't want to spend lollygagging around my car doing something I just did the month before. 
I look at the big picture, and over the course of the two years or however long my brakes last, the $80 or whatever extra for new rotors to thwart any potential problems associated with reusing rotors--even if its just peace of mind in the end--is insignificant.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Actually, if you truly "abuse" your brakes, the worst thing that can happen is that a rotor will crack. Glowing bright orange heat cycles will eventually cause your rotors to become increasingly less flexible, and more prone to heat stresses. Remote chance, yes ... but do you really want to lose a rotor because you decided to turn it once or twice - after abusing them until they glowed bright orange?

Not sure what you mean by "lose a rotor"? 

_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Quick question -- what pads are you using that allow you to heat up your rotors that much, yet be gentle enough to allow for more than one set of pads before you reach min rotor thickness? The only reason I ask is that I've gotten to min rotor thickness one only one set of Ferodos. My current set of Porterfields (R4S) seem to be a bit kinder to the rotors, but I've only used half of the pad material on them to date.

Sorry to mislead you. I had two uses from some 10.1"Ate slotted rotors and mintex redbox pads. The 11"Ates and blue box pads will make the rotors glow, not sure about the wear/reusablity.... I took them off for some TTs. Harder to get them glowing so brightly.







Maybe I'll measure them and let you know.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: How often do u resurface your rotors? (bxr140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxr140* »_
I dunno, my rotors don't look too great when I'm done with them. They see repeated extreme heat cycles (many times all four rotors have been BRIGHT orange in the DAYTIME) and in addition to any damage I *can't* see, they're damn near the wear limit anyway. Its not worth the $20+ gamble to resurface and reuse when I might have to spend the $100 ANYWAY to get new rotors, plus the potential for effing up the new set of pads, *plus* the extra 2 hours that I don't want to spend lollygagging around my car doing something I just did the month before. 
I look at the big picture, and over the course of the two years or however long my brakes last, the $80 or whatever extra for new rotors to thwart any potential problems associated with reusing rotors--even if its just peace of mind in the end--is insignificant. 

Like I said, my point of view maybe different because I have access to a lathe, lift, air tools, etc. To me it is worth the half hour of labor to turn the rotors myself and pocket the $100. If they warp, then I'll buy new ones and slap them on there, the pads shouldn't be harmed at all. If the rotor was grooved up, block sand the pads. Easy to do and saves me money. Maybe I'm just cheap? That $100 could be better put to use on several tanks of gas,a few weeks of lunch, the brake pads, or some other unnecessary part for my car besides the rotors.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeBlaze* »_
Just measure them and find out, the wear specs are in the Bentley.

Most all the rotors I've seen have the wear specs on the rotor itself - max and min thickness either on the outside edge or in the valley between the hat and friction surface. Use a dial caliper or micrometer to check.


----------

